

Show HN: Archeeve – useful bookmarks organiser (OS X/Windows) - mobily
http://www.archeeve.com/

======
Fudgel
Is the sync feature only available via Pocket or could you also use Dropbox?

If I want to save a page to archeeve from my browser, would I have to do it
via the Pocket browser extension?

When I clicked on the screenshots, it took me a moment to find how to close
the modal. The close link is kinda hard to see because it's not near the image
and it's quite dark (it almost seems greyed out).

~~~
mobily
> Is the sync feature only available via Pocket or could you also use Dropbox?

The sync feature is only available via Pocket

> If I want to save a page to archeeve from my browser, would I have to do it
> via the Pocket browser extension?

Yes, you can use Pocket browser extension.

> When I clicked on the screenshots, it took me a moment to find how to close
> the modal. The close link is kinda hard to see because it's not near the
> image and it's quite dark (it almost seems greyed out).

There is no the close button/link (I think you mentioned about the remove
button) :) You can use 'escape' key on your keyboard or click on the bookmark
once again.

------
mobily
I forgot to mention, there is a special discount for HN users:
[https://gum.co/archeeve/hackernews](https://gum.co/archeeve/hackernews)
(-50%)

Currently the app is available for OSX, however in the next month it will be
availble on Windows too. The app is created with node-webkit. Let me know if
you would like to discuss about a technology I use in the project.

